# CarPlan Demon Pour on shine



## 2.0conv (Jan 26, 2009)

Has anyone used the product








It comes in 5 litre container for a tenner from Halfords

Sounds a good deal but pouring it over the car - seems such a waste!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Use it via a spray bottle then :thumb:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Thats exactly what I did with my free samples, worked ok as a drying aid and left a canny shine


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Does it kill the beading though?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Good point but can`t say I noticed.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

nick_mcuk said:


> Does it kill the beading though?


Kill it! it enhances it tremendously :thumb:


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

when i used to use it it was concentrated (small red bottle t-cut size) i would put a capfull un a bucket of fresh water and jug it over the car makes the water sheet straight off


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

It's not bad stuff, its an alternative to using something like Last Touch as a drying aid.


----------



## Bluetacker (Feb 6, 2009)

I used it before I got into detailing and it's actually quite an effective product for drying and leaving a shorter term shine! Good value for money too. :thumb:


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

Will it strip wax?


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

nope..


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

I cant do without it! 1 black cap full from a smaller bottle i bought to try it ages ago, poured into a big orange bucket (from b&q) full of water & then poured over the car wit a jug is absolutely superb for drying  Really missed it when i ran out last week. Had to go straight out & buy more! Great shine & doesn't seem to affect LSP


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

use to use it when i had my black car is good stuff might have to invest in to some more:thumb::thumb:


----------



## APK (Oct 6, 2008)

Currently this is £9.99 in Halfords, but 3 for 2, so looks like a bargain? To use as a drying aid, is it best to spray over neat, or in solution and poured over?


----------



## diesel_dog (May 14, 2008)

I'd be interested as im off to Halford's later


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

ive nearly bought this a few times to try and a drying aid. seems like a decent idea considering hte cost!


----------



## APK (Oct 6, 2008)

they see, to do the concentrate and the bulk, which is best? Halfords have the 1ltr in a spray for £5.99 and the bulk 5ltr for £9.99 (both 3 for 2) are these the same?, can I just use the 5 ltr in a spray ?


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

APK said:


> they see, to do the concentrate and the bulk, which is best? Halfords have the 1ltr in a spray for £5.99 and the bulk 5ltr for £9.99 (both 3 for 2) are these the same?, can I just use the 5 ltr in a spray ?


depends how concentrated the 5 litre bottle is, i bought a litre bottle and that says to add 250ml to a bucket, so i just added aroun 30ml to a 1 litre squirty bottle and used it like that which works out great VFM.

im not sure if it does anything or not though, i use it but i have been using different shampoo lately and need to decide which one to stick to and then compare using the demon shine and then not using it with that shampoo.

Does Megs last touch have the same purpose as this Demon shine just used as a drying aid.


----------



## APK (Oct 6, 2008)

The 5 ltr states the same, 250ml per bucket, what concentration should be used as a spray? and how much spray would you expect to use on a typical car?


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Anyone tried putting it through a foam lance to rinse the car?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

APK said:


> The 5 ltr states the same, 250ml per bucket, what concentration should be used as a spray? and how much spray would you expect to use on a typical car?


Would be 40:1 dilution ratio, so for a 1 litre spray bottle 25ml :thumb: A light misting per panel should be sufficient :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

when using LT as a drying aid, it act's as a lube between your paint and drying towel. 

I'm not sure what Demon Shine does but when ive used it in the past (Pre DW days!) it wouldn't be affective as LT on the lube front.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Dipesh said:


> when using LT as a drying aid, it act's as a lube between your paint and drying towel.
> 
> I'm not sure what Demon Shine does but when ive used it in the past (Pre DW days!) it wouldn't be affective as LT on the lube front.


Like it or not, any liquid on the panel will act as a lube, no (non paper) towel is absorbant enough to totally dry on contact, what thin film remains will soon evaporate :thumb:


----------



## Troon (Dec 17, 2008)

I suspect this does the same job as dishwasher rinse aid. I use dilute Tesco rinse aid in a spray bottle as a drying aid, which seems to work quite well and appears not to damage Colly 476. Anyone else do this?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Troon said:


> I suspect this does the same job as dishwasher rinse aid. I use dilute Tesco rinse aid in a spray bottle as a drying aid, which seems to work quite well and appears not to damage Colly 476. Anyone else do this?


The main difference with the AG autogloss and demonshine type products and dishwasher rinse aid, is that the car products contain an element of 'wax' where as the domestic product does not, but yes both will work fine :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Troon said:


> I suspect this does the same job as dishwasher rinse aid. I use dilute Tesco rinse aid in a spray bottle as a drying aid, which seems to work quite well and appears not to damage Colly 476. Anyone else do this?


I thought it did this too...


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Like it or not, any liquid on the panel will act as a lube, no (non paper) towel is absorbant enough to totally dry on contact, what thin film remains will soon evaporate :thumb:


Would you clay your car using Demon Shine then???

I don't think i would!

The main idea behind a drying aid is to reduce marring, using LT would be better then DS. Demon shine is a rinse aid which i think different


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Dipesh said:


> Would you clay your car using Demon Shine then???
> 
> I don't think i would!
> 
> The main idea behind a drying aid is to reduce marring, using LT would be better then DS. Demon shine is a rinse aid which i think different


No, as I don't clay cars 
The main idea behind a drying aid is to help the water react to gravity and flow off the panels, leaving the freshly waxed surface.
I don't know if LT would be 'better' as it is a product I have not used,


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

so this product couldnt be used as clay lube then?

i need some more LT and wondered if this can replace it?


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Nope, i don't think it would be wise to use as a clay lube.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Dipesh said:


> Nope, i don't think it would be wise to use as a clay lube.


Why not? Is it just a guess? people use car shampoo as a clay lube it has been reported here


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Avanti said:


> No, as I don't clay cars
> The main idea behind a drying aid is to help the water react to gravity and flow off the panels, leaving the freshly waxed surface.
> I don't know if LT would be 'better' as it is a product I have not used,


I see what your saying. LT doesn't really sheet the water off, but does provide more lube over water.

LT does however bring a finish back of a wax nicely. You want to give it a go if you haven't tried it.

As a drying aid, Dodo time to dry is defo the best. LT however is just so useful, its something that should be in everyones kit as it can be used as a QD, Drying aid, Clay Lube etc... its brill.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Why not? Is it just a guess? people use car shampoo as a clay lube it has been reported here


When i've use DS, its just like water.

Have you ever tried to use a Claybar with water as a lube (with exeption of BH's)? It will either, Stick to the paint or if you do manage to move it, it will marr the paint esp on soft paint.

Shampoo gives you that lube you need, just like a QD.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Dipesh said:


> I see what your saying. LT doesn't really sheet the water off, but does provide more lube over water.
> 
> LT does however bring a finish back of a wax nicely. You want to give it a go if you haven't tried it.
> 
> As a drying aid, Dodo time to dry is defo the best. LT however is just so useful, its something that should be in everyones kit as it can be used as a QD, Drying aid, Clay Lube etc... its brill.


However if LT proves to be little more than rinse aid with a different label then it would essentially be not cost effective vs other products, besides I want to just rinse off and dry to reveal the wax finish a last applied so cannot buy into adding this or that after a wash


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

LT's not a rinse aid, its a QD with multiple uses, a rinse aid is one of them.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Dipesh said:


> LT's not a rinse aid, its a QD with multiple uses, a rinse aid is one of them.


And a quick detailer is....


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Im tempted to try some of this DS stuff,but also tempted to get the dishwasher rinse aid out!
Heres the clincher though,does DS smell nice?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

RoverIain said:


> Im tempted to try some of this DS stuff,but also tempted to get the dishwasher rinse aid out!
> Heres the clincher though,does DS smell nice?


No smell to speak of.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> No smell to speak of.


Hmm ok,Im abig smell man!


----------

